# Norderney Brandungsangeln



## B.O.S. (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mal für 2 Wochen an die Nordsee, genauer gesagt nach Norderney fahren wollte, habe ich ein paar Fragen an Euch.

Sind die Wattwürmer in Deutschland genauso teuer wie in Holland?

In Holland hatte ich 2 Typen von Wattwürmer.

Erster Wattwurmer glatt, zweiter Wattwurmer "sieht aus wie ein Tausendfüßler und fühlt sich auch so an" . wusste garnicht, das diese Biester beißen können.

Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich am Strand die Wattwürmer nach oben?

Da es ja nur ein just for fun angeln werden sollte, wollte ich noch Fragen, ob ihr gute als auch günstige Brandungsangelgerätschaft kennt...

Damit meine ich die Rollen, Ruten und Dreibeiner.

Wenn ich wüsste wie dieses komische Vorfach hieß, das mein Kumpel mit mir dort verwendet hatte, wäre ich euch dankbar.

Das Vorfach:
Vorne ein Bleiklumpen mit Krallen.
Danach glaube ich war so eine große Kunststoffscheibe.
Danach circa 10-30 cm der erste Seitenzweig mit einem Haken, danach circa 10-30 cm nochmal ein Seitenzweig mit einem Haken....

Die Kunststoffscheibe hatte den Sinn, wenn ich alles wieder an Land holen wollte, das Vorfach mit Blei sich gut vom Untergrund wieder abgehoben hatte.

Ich weis, das ich viele Fragen an Euch habe, aber Brandungsangeln macht einfach Bock.

Einen Angelschein habe ich zwar, benötige ich aber nicht oder?

Ob das stimmt, das man mit egal wievielen Ruten angeln darf, weis ich nicht.

Mehr als 2 macht eh kein Sinn, da ich beim ersten Brandungsangeln festgestellt hatte, das Stundenlang garnichts ging und gegen Abend und nach Flut die Butts voll abgingen.


Gewässerkarte benötige ich bestimmt auch nicht.

Hm.....lohnt es sich überhaupt bei Norderney angeln zu gehen?

Ich wollte eigendlich ein paar Butts, Dorsch....eventuell Hornhechte u. Aale fangen.

Vielleicht weis von Euch jemand, was an der Brandung so beißt und wo es sich auch lohnt zu angeln.


Cu Andy


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Norderney Brandungsangeln*

Das Zweite war kein Wattwurm, sondern ein Seeringelwurm.

Von den Preisen hab ich leider keine Ahnung. Weiß nur, das die in DK "vergoldet" werden.


----------



## B.O.S. (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Norderney Brandungsangeln*

kann mir echt keiner mehr helfen????;+


----------



## Heidechopper (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Norderney Brandungsangeln*

Watties kannst Du in Hafennähe bei Niedrigwasser selber buddeln. Nimm eine Grabegabel dafür mit. Versuche es mal an der Nordwestseite mit dem Angeln.

Petri Heil 
Rolf


----------



## basslawine (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Norderney Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

Wattwürmer erlaubt buddeln im alten Fischereihafen (Surfschule), kost nix.

zum Vorfach:
1. Krallenblei, 
2. (die Plastikscheibe müsste ein "Lead Lift" sein
http://www.fishing-tackle-store.co.uk/breakaway-lead-weight-lift.aspx
in Deutschland werden die von Dieter Eisele vertrieben
braucht man aber auf Norderney eigentlich nicht, sind eher für steinigen untergrund gedacht
3. vorfächer schau mal da:
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm
sinnvolle Auswahl gibts eigentlich in den meissten größeren Angelläden

ich hoffe ich trete jetzt niemanden zu nahe:
aber auf Norderney kenne ich keinen vernünftigen angelladen, am besten das ganze zeug mitbringen.

ansonsten mal in der Suche Norderney eingeben, das Thema gabs hier schon einige male







Gruss Marco


----------



## B.O.S. (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Norderney Brandungsangeln*

Danke Euch ....

Hab mal ein Bild zu diesem Hammervorfach erstellt "mein Webserver spinnt gerade mit der Zeichenkodierung rum...sorry":

http://schloofe.dyndns.org:83/Brandungsangeln/Brandungsangeln.html

Es gibt ja 3 Zeltplätze dort....
2 liegen bei dem Flugplatz "da will ich nett hin......kein Supermarkt und auch keine Kneipe".

Ich gehe zu dem Zeltplatz im Westen von Norderney "dort wo der Punk abgeht 'Hust'"

Danke für die Karte.......Kann ich bei der markierten Stelle ohne weiteres am Strand angeln?

Wie meint ihr das mit dem Ausbuddeln?
Ausbuddeln bei Ebbe, wenn also kein Wasser ist.....

Geht die Pümpelmethode, wenn Wasser da ist auch?

Edit: Könntest Du bei der Karte den Bereich zum Angeln und Wattwürmer buddeln markieren "Einkreisen" ?

Ha.....ganz vergessen zu Fragen......was wird denn dort so beim Brandungsangeln gefangen?

Zum Birnenblei.....kann ich auch Birnenblei ohne diese Krallen verwenden, oder sind diese zu bevorzugen???



Die Scheiben werde ich selbst bauen......ist ja nett so schwer


----------

